# Look Keo Blade Pedals



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone here interested on a BNIB Look Keo Blade Pedals? It will come with 2 sets of cleats (gray and red) plus the cleats cover. I'm thinking $325.00 shipped.

I thought I offer here first before I put an ads on classified or ebay.


----------

